# Rainbow Ninetales



## Drifloon Rocks (Sep 6, 2009)

What do you think? It's just recolored Sugimori art but I really like it.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 6, 2009)

It's, it's... 

Beautiful.

I really like it. It's like it's saying "Yeah, I'm RAINBOW COLORED! And you are NOT! Haha!


----------

